# Is this dog even half GSD?



## XxA7XGirlxX (Dec 14, 2013)

A few days ago my mom adopted a dog from the local shelter and neither of us know if she has any German Shepherd blood in her or not. She's still a puppy, as she grew a little bit in the week after we adopted her. Picture below!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks part beagle, GSD to me.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

But more beagle tbh... The coloring is some what shepherd though.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

little bit of sheppie in there somewhere, i think!

she has a very sweet face, thank you for adopting!


----------



## XxA7XGirlxX (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you! I was thinking a sheltie, shepherd mix, But I see now how she resembles a beagle/shepherd.


----------



## Kato 1yr (Sep 10, 2013)

She's is a cutie no matter what


----------

